# Italian F-104 Special edition



## Elmas (Dec 28, 2016)

F-104S-ASA-M MM6930 / 9.99 painted with the colors provided by the "Ducati" on the occasion of a twinning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Elmas (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2016)

Cool shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 29, 2016)

Here's one that was stationed at RCAF Stn. Cold Lake AB.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 8, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/Tf5FShBsmHE_


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 9, 2017)

from:

F104 Starfighter Italian Team | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Apr 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Elmas (Nov 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 26, 2017)

One of these things is not like the other.....


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 26, 2017)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 473543


Beautiful shot. Good formation.


----------



## Elmas (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 28, 2017)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 473831


Beautiful lady in a great photo


----------



## Elmas (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice. I imagine for it's day, it was the Ferrari of the skies


----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

Beauty


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2018)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Elmas (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)




----------

